# Silver Arowana Community



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

These are some old photos, but I thought that they might be of interest. I raised them together as a group from 2"-3" babies and they were 12" juveniles at the time of the photo shoot. Your comments are welcome.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

OMG!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

f*cking hell, that is amazing!
do aros shoal?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> f*cking hell, that is amazing!
> do aros shoal?


I HAD TWO AND THEY FOUGHT SO I BOUGHT ONE MORE AND THEY FOUGHT, I BOUGHT ONE MORE AND THEY FOUGHT TILL THREE WERE KILLED. THAT WASNT COOL AT ALL.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

How big is your tank? Great pics


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How long did it take them to reach 12"?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beauties indeed..how many in total and what size tank?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beauties indeed..how many in total and what size tank?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i didnt know that they shoaled? what size tank is that


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thats awesome.!.!.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i bought these fish from Arow a while ago... they where very nice.. but like a Peice of sh*t Asshole that i am.. i traded them.... i played they Pokemon Card game with live fishl........

NOT COOL...........


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

they look great in the shoal


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

thats nice i love arrowanas


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

isnt this the same pics i saw on Arofanantics.. during the aro pics comp a while back?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice pics, I'm holding the non-piranha pic contest tommorrow


----------

